# Quality vs. Quantity



## kaiyote69 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was wondering if any other artists experience this problem: I can draw quite well, however it takes me a very long time to get a picture finished.  I like my art to be as perfect as possible, so I take the time to do lots of adjustments and corrections.  Pleases help me determine if this is normal or just one of my art problems. Thank you very much!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 5, 2008)

kaiyote69 said:


> I was wondering if any other artists experience this problem: I can draw quite well, however it takes me a very long time to get a picture finished.  I like my art to be as perfect as possible, so I take the time to do lots of adjustments and corrections.  Pleases help me determine if this is normal or just one of my art problems. Thank you very much!



It's actually quite normal.  A lot of artists take time to finish their works.  I have seen some artists upload maybe one work a month.  So yeah, quite normal.


----------



## TopazThunder (Jun 5, 2008)

It's normal, believe me. It's rare for me to finish two pieces within the week. Unless I'm "on a roll," it takes me quite long to complete work.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Jun 5, 2008)

really normal...though for me it takes bout 1~2 hrs for one drawing cause well i dunt color em XD and thinking up stuff to draw takes me bout 10~24 hrs


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't remember who said it, but it was something along the lines of, "A piece of art is never finished, only abandoned". Personally I don't think I've ever truly finished anything, there's always some extra detail I want to add, or a minor change here and there. I've had to find the level that is 'good enough' and leave it there, or else I'd never get anything done.


----------



## Arc (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, I also need a long time to "finish" something.
And sometimes I just don't have the motivation to draw anything.
Furthermore, there isn't a single picture I really would call finished yet.
I am only done with a picture, when I don't want to change or add something.
And it's still a long way, till I reach the level, where I can say this about one of my works.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 6, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> "...art is never finished, only abandoned".



Aha, it was Leonardo da Vinci. Bet he never expected anyone to use that phrase regarding dragon pornography.


----------



## kaiyote69 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thank you very much to everyone who has replied, it it nice to no that I'm not the only one!


----------



## DJ Pirtu (Jun 7, 2008)

Of what I've seen, the artists that are able to put up new art at a constant rate, seem to have developed a schedule for their days where they are making art at a constant rate, in stead of just "when ever the mood hits".

Of course, making making art a part of your daily life is not a trivial task. At least the last time I tried it.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 10, 2008)

Going for quantity may be best if you're trying to improve (as in, you simply keep working on what you know you have difficulties with and avoid spending time on details that as of yet woudn't make up for the errors), but I know for one it's painful to always upload things about only 50-75% as good as the best you can actually do. Still, in the long run, I have no doubt it is better to spend 12 hours making two pieces of somewhat inferior quality working on weaknesses than spend the same 12 hours making a single one at the top of your abilities but without working on as many weaknesses.

On the other hand, no idea what this is like, but if you're one of those people who can actually *draw well*, don't make noticeable mistakes and DO need to work on details to hone their art to the maximum, then I see no reason why not favor quality anymore. Even if the volume of submissions you make ends up inferior, if you already hit a point where you don't have all that much more to learn, then it's surely best to show the world your best, if only for your own motivation.

Alternatively, one can always work on speed drawing to get good drawings done even faster... I've seen someone draw an image that could put any bedroom poster to shame in barely over 45 minutes. I was baffled.


----------



## Bankin (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been in a toss and tumble over this... I was a quality over quantity for 5 years before I noticed one of my favorite artist's gallery, not until I looked at it as a whole did I see how beautiful prolific work can be... and let's not forget Picasso, he created over 10,000 works in his lifetime, and that doesn't include sketches


----------



## QT Melon (Jun 16, 2008)

I guess it depends what you're doing it for. It's like exercise. You don't do the same kind of exercise and need to challenge yourself.

You do a lot of quick sketches to get used to the feeling of sketching but you spend time on working on finished works with a level of quality. I prefer learning slowly so it is more quality for me, but I do studies I don't post that are quick sketches and gestures.


----------

